# Hello from Wisconsin



## dreaming (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## THAWACK'EM (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome to AT.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

welcome to the forum Dreaming....... where about's in S.E. wisc. you at?

enjoy the place and speak up.

speed


----------



## Camo-1 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the site.:thumbs_up


----------



## dreaming (Sep 10, 2007)

Speed, I'm from Sturtevant in Racine co. about 1 mile from I-94


----------



## Buckrub58 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello..:welcomesign:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk dreaming. Have fun here.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Hi! Welcome To AT!


----------



## 38proloesch (Sep 4, 2007)

hi welcome from south of madison


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

dreaming said:


> Speed, I'm from Sturtevant in Racine co. about 1 mile from I-94


cool... been to any shoots around there? My brother runs his store from the Burlington area.

speed


----------



## 38proloesch (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, shot Cross Plains last weekend, probably one of the best courses in the state, that very few people know about.


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

welcome to the board


----------



## dreaming (Sep 10, 2007)

The only shoots have been from R.I.B. Racine Instinctive Bowmen. Haven't really had time to keep up this year. Sorry. Where in Burlington is your brothers store and what is it called.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

38proloesch said:


> Yes, shot Cross Plains last weekend, probably one of the best courses in the state, that very few people know about.



ok forgive me but where is this one at? and your correct haven't heard of it..

Dreaming....sent you a pm..

speed


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Season starts this weekend.:wink:


----------



## dreaming (Sep 10, 2007)

Unfortunatly I can't make it this weekend. I'll be up in Junaeu co. next weekend though.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

